# CRUCC 2.0 - Car Radio Universal Code Calculator



## Rdecode (Oct 11, 2005)

CRUCC 2.0 - Car Radio Universal Code Calculator © 2.0
with USB Dongle Protection, supports Remote Updates (RU)

This software calculates car audio factory original security codes from radio serial numbers, master codes, hardware jumpers (diods,links) for audio devices from various car audio manufacturers: ALPINE, BECKER, BLAUPUNKT, CLARION, DELPHI, ETRONICS, FUJITSU-TEN, GRUNDIG, MATSUSHITA, NAKAMICHI PHILIPS, PIONEER, VISTEON and OEM models. 

CRUCC 2.0 includes compact radio database, to make easy identification of calculation algorithms by unit type...


www.rdecode.narod.ru
www.geocities.com/r_decode


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=307605]


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

errr


----------

